# Plz help find her, She is the only one I can not live without.....



## Alicee (Sep 2, 2010)

On 4th august 2010 my cat gone missing in the area of mirdif shorooq, around buildings. She is ginger with white. Her age is around 1.3 years old, her name is Kathrin. She doesn’t have a collar, I am really worried about her and want to get her back home. Every day I make 2-3 rounds around villas in Shorooq but there is no sign, I think maybe someone took her in or she got out of the gates :'(
Plz if someone sees her, inform me.
thanks 

You can also see some of her pictures on dubizzle 
kathrine-gone-missing-in-mirdif


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

where are the pics?


----------



## Alicee (Sep 2, 2010)

Mohammed-Awaad said:


> where are the pics?


If you go to dubai.dubizzle then just type ( Kathrin ) and there you can find the ad with the pictures


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG!
She is very beautiful one
If I met her...I will tell u


----------



## Alicee (Sep 2, 2010)

Mohammed-Awaad said:


> OMG!
> She is very beautiful one
> If I met her...I will tell u


Thank you very much !!!


----------

